# new interior shot



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

updated to show the diamond plate mats, the custom PS2/DVD mount, and the Sharp MiniDisc player.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

WOW! nice interior. i love the diamond plate mats!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

today was the first time i ever checked out your car, and it is definitely one of the best i've seen yet. very clean too! i even decided to make it my desktop wallpaper for this week (last weeks being the baby blue 200sx of the month over at b14nissan.org) well done, keep up the good work and continue to make the nissan family proud!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

aahh.. now thats gorgeous. Got my mats also. very pleased with them. If it werent for my carpet being totally digusting I would enjoy them even more. When I begin To redo the interior, one of the first things I do will be black carpet. THat mount is awesome btw. and the material behind the logo is great, matching with the color scheme, great idea.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The PS2 mount was custom made by our very own moderator....samo!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

One of the best Sentras I have seen


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *The PS2 mount was custom made by our very own moderator....samo! *


 

First time working with aluminum, too 

As always, Sean, your car is pure sex.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm not understanding the PS2 mount, any pics from other angles??

also arent you ever afraid your car's gonna be broken into and you lose so much money I mean you obviously have so much invested in that thing. anyway I love your car still and I like the carpet behind the logo on the floor mats, definatly 2 thumbs up!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

is your car an automatic? the shifter looks auto, but you got that big chrome handle on it  if it is auto, how'd you make that work?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U still the MAN Sean!!! Those flor mats fianlly came through huh..nice touch with the logo--but I dont get wut everyones talking bout with the carpet???

Oh and more pics of the Ps2 .....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I used white vinyl, and black carpet behind the cut out logo's.
It just makes it look a little better.

I have the car in a covered parking garage. I rent 2 spots and double park it. I also use a car cover, Autolock Pro, and a very good alarm. I can hear the alarm in my apartment.
The complex that I live in is at least 75% Asian, and they have much respect for the car. There is a very hooked up 3000GT VR4, a modded Accord, and a built Jetta in the same garage. There are numerous other modded imports in the other garages on the complex.

I'll try to get some other angles of the PS2 mount in the future.

Yea, it's an auto. 
I spent a gang of cash on that shift knob. I have not been able to find another like it anywhere. It has OD too


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

sean, 2 questions::
whered u get it from and what is the shift knob called? and how the heck do u know what gear u arer in with the shift boot on?


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

gotta love FIFA.........


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

rios, 
1. picked up the shift knob at a little local shop. It is a Razo Competition Automatic shift knob with OD. Cost around $120.00
2. Just gotta know the car I guess 


metro_se-r, it's one of the few video games that I enjoy.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

hey- i looked at that shift knob online, how hard was it to install?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

your ride looks better and better every time I see it..


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

those floor mats are nice especially if ya got a date wearing a skirt LMAO jk....once again, nice n clean ride man.

Ben


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

faithandfame - it was a pretty straight forward install. I've done a few auto shift knobs, so that helped.

selrider99 - thanks

crazy4myb14 - unfortunatly, they do not stay in the car when we are not showing it. I have regular floor mats for that....


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

sean, isnt the competition the one that looks like a jet fighter controller? anyways, it looks amazing


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I used white vinyl, and black carpet behind the cut out logo's.
> It just makes it look a little better.
> 
> I'll try to get some other angles of the PS2 mount in the future.
> ...


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Not really a big fan of the metal mats, but everything else is real clean...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

rios said:


> *sean, isnt the competition the one that looks like a jet fighter controller? anyways, it looks amazing *



Nope, the one that is in the pic is the Competition.

I had the "gunfighter" one before I picked up the Competition one.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice and clean interior ya got there.Definitely a show winner


----------

